# I guess tonight's the night Jon



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

The sale is starting soon isnt it? 

Hope you have a good time tonight and make some good sales:thumbup: 

Id wish you the best of luck, but i know you dont need it


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *The sale is starting soon isnt it?
> 
> Hope you have a good time tonight and make some good sales:thumbup:
> 
> Id wish you the best of luck, but i know you dont need it *


Thanks ///Mathew!

It was indeed pretty awesome. We literally sold
and delivered 1/3 of our new BMW inventory...

The catered food was awesome; even Dave330i
stopped by. He seemed to be particularly intrigued
with a certain E65 745Li...  
I have a new picture of that which will be the
basis for his new BimmerFest avatar! 

Now, here's the BIG problem:
with this strike unsettled, I am going to be out
of cars to sell literally within 2 weeks.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: I guess tonight's the night Jon*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> even Dave330i
> stopped by. He seemed to be particularly intrigued
> with a certain E65 745Li...  *


Was it one of those nicely equipped black ones? How did they sell, pretty quickly or with hesitation?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: I guess tonight's the night Jon*



Jon Shafer said:


> *even Dave330i
> stopped by. He seemed to be particularly intrigued
> with a certain E65 745Li...
> I have a new picture of that which will be the
> basis for his new BimmerFest avatar! *


This won't be his first sin, Jon. We all do remember how he shook hands with Chris Bangle over at Designworks and that with a big smile on his face


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It was one of those Black E65s...

You know, except for (1) 745Li at the VPC, I am completely
sold out of MY 2002 7-Series vehicles.

Rumor has it that some LA/OC dealers are sitting on as
many as 25 a piece...

:yikes:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: I guess tonight's the night Jon*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> The catered food was awesome; even Dave330i
> stopped by. He seemed to be particularly intrigued
> with a certain E65 745Li...
> ...


Congrats Jon on the successful event

BTW I am sure Dave stopped by for the free food


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jon, I'm very happy for you in the success of your sale - you really come across as a dedicated, helpful guy that's in it not just for the money (hey, you have to pay Southern California Edison like the rest of us!), but because you truly believe in and love what you do!

My Baby Bimmer is (last I heard) about to be loaded on the ship; from the VIN ( WBAET37443NH02322) - was he built in South Africa? Now, it just has to get across the ocean to Port Hueneme, CA - and then the fun begins!

I've heard that the Port Hueneme VPC is at least 2 weeks behind with what is sitting out on the ocean now; I can imagine that the ship mine will be on will probably arrive around Halloween or All Saints' Day (Nov 1), then take some time to be processed (oh, I'd rather them take their time, than rush the processing - no chips, please!  

So, I'm thinking mid-November ... hey, I waited for each of my three kids to show up; at least I don't have to carry 3000+ lbs around! 

Of course, if the waiting becomes too much to bear, maybe I'll just swim out six miles or so and climb up on the ship! 

:lmao:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *My Baby Bimmer is (last I heard) about to be loaded on the ship; from the VIN ( WBAET37443NH02322) - was he built in South Africa? *


Um, it looks like its one of those South Africa builds. The eleventh digit is an N, and if im reading a correct VIN decoder, it says it is the South Africa assembly plant.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Um, it looks like its one of those South Africa builds. The eleventh digit is an N, and if im reading a correct VIN decoder, it says it is the South Africa assembly plant. *


doesn't the 'w' in the first spot mean it's a germany build? like 'j' is for japan built and '1' for usa built?


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Decode...*

WBA in the first 3 spots is the designation for BMW AG. The N does indeed indicate it was built in the South Africa plant.

-JC


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Check this guy out...

:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

WOW . . . Dave looks a little too happy in that E65 . . .

Maybe it's time to send him the paperwork for his new ride !!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Um, it looks like its one of those South Africa builds. The eleventh digit is an N, and if im reading a correct VIN decoder, it says it is the South Africa assembly plant. *


NH----- means its a SA build with 5 speed, NG----- means its a SA build with Automatic.


----------

